# Gone a Fishin!!



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, I got out there at about 530pm. Christa, I fish on the South side. I had live shrimp, live bullminnows.The fish didnt start biting until about 1030pm. But when they did, they wouldnt stop!!! The total count was like 7 or 10 or somewhere close to that. We were using a variety of different sized gear. Every line was rigged with a carolina rig. WE caught ALL the fish on cut menhaden I found lying around on the pier. WE hauled it in at 130am.OBVIOUSLY, all fish were released!! Di catch a flounder right before we left though, and took that to the frying pan
















ME With a BULL

















ME wITH aNOThER Bull








My Buddy and me
















My Youngest son got tired. He's under the coats








My oldest boy


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

the bulls sure get pretty when the water cools off .



glad to see you had a great time .


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh, and I caught this thing too. SOmeone told me its called a "fireworm"? It inhaled the hook shaft and the shank and barb were coming out of its side. I have no idea how it got on the hook. I used a knife to take it off


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *roofordie (11/7/2009)*Oh, and I caught this thing too. SOmeone told me its called a "fireworm"? It inhaled the hook shaft and the shank and barb were coming out of its side. I have no idea how it got on the hook. I used a knife to take it off


Just don't let it poke you or you will find out why they call it a fire worm.


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Looks like you guys did a little better than us on the other side of Sikes. Great pics! :takephoto


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Glad to see Lot's of you getting out for the Bulls, Nice Report We should be at 3mb Wed night if anyone wants to stop By And Say Hello are Fish !!!


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

That 3MB park was PACKED that night I went to Sikes. Everyone and their brother was fishing on that seawall


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man i have got to get out there!!! My stinkin job has got me working late everyday!!


----------



## bridge_brawler (Oct 15, 2009)

Great report. Happy to see the bulls are still thick!! Gotta get back out there!


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice job on the reds. I still need to catch a bull this season, let alone out of my kayak.



Those fireworms are a type of marine segmented worm, also called Polychaetes. Fireworms are always really pretty and brightly colored which gives a good indication that you DO NOT want to touch one. They get their name from having "many setae" the hair-like bristles they can flare and stick into a predator.



Basically a porcupine except worse, more spines and so tiny they're almost impossible to get out. Good call on scraping it off with your knife, I had to learn the hard way. Cool catch.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Fireworm_Kreta_09.jpg



Alex


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Forgot to add: Fireworms are really active predators on smaller inverts, day or night.



Alex


----------

